# Help Needed Identifying Pocket Watch



## sid954 (May 22, 2012)

I have my grandfather's pocket watch. It's dated 1908 and has no name on it. It has a maker's mark of a bow with 2 crossed arrows. any information about it will be much appreciated.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

...we couldn't get BIGGER photos, could we?


----------



## sid954 (May 22, 2012)

I am having trouble uploading my pictures from photobucket. The embedded pictures comes out much smaller then they are. Here are the direct links to the full size pics.

http://s1205.photobu...nt=IMAG0094.jpg

http://s1205.photobu...nt=IMAG0093.jpg

http://s1205.photobu...nt=IMAG0090.jpg


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Philippe Dubois & Fils, Le Locle; registered 17th march 1900


----------



## sid954 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for the help Mikrolisk. Do you have any idea what it is worth? It runs when I wind it, but I can't pull the crown out to set it. The case is in excellent condition. It's been sitting in a felt bag for about 70 years.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

No! Don't pull the crown! There is a small lever beside the dial at 4 o'clock, pull it out and turn the crown to set the time.

Andreas


----------



## sid954 (May 22, 2012)

Thanks again Andreas, that worked. The watch still seems to be working after over 100 years.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Eek!! Don't pull out the crown! You'll damage the watch!!

There's a lever at the 4 o'clock position. Pull THAT out (it pops out a few milimeters), then turn the crown to set the time. Then pop the lever back in. You have what's called a "lever set" watch. And what looks like a very nice one. Don't wreck it!


----------

